# Upgrades and mods to my 08 Ram 6.7



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

No pics?

How do you like the EBC brake pads? I have the EBC Greenstuff's on all 4 corners of my Miata. For just changing pads, it was a big improvement to braking, but they sure do create a lot of dust.


----------



## norfla71 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'll get some pics posted later. Right now I'm in the middle of swapping the 366 for a 351CW off a CR 5.9, eventually being replaced by a Fleece Cheetah.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds like a nice rig.

Looking forward to the pics. 

Can't kill a Cummins.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> Sounds like a nice rig.
> 
> Looking forward to the pics.
> 
> Can't kill a Cummins.


No you can't just everything else around it is the problem!
:laughing:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

1985gt said:


> No you can't just everything else around it is the problem!
> :laughing:


I wasn't going to say that but...yes.

The motor will keep running but the truck may be long gone.


----------



## norfla71 (Nov 10, 2013)

Windows on Wash said:


> Sounds like a nice rig.
> 
> Looking forward to the pics.
> 
> Can't kill a Cummins.


There are many shops out there that would disagree.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

norfla71 said:


> There are many shops out there that would disagree.



Don't doubt it. 

In terms of building a consistent and largely bulletproof diesel, the Cummins is king of the big three (Dodge, Ford, Chevy). 

The Duramax trucks (Izuzu diesels) are great as well and guys are supposedly putting well over a couple of hundred thousand on those. 

The powerstrokes are great but obviously there has been a rash of issues with the 6.0 and the 6.4. 

You need to massage the Cummins to make it near as quick as the others but they are pretty well built out of the box.


----------



## norfla71 (Nov 10, 2013)

Not calling any of the new diesels bulletproof anymore; they all suffer the same government strangulation and, as a result, have to be built as a compormise. Diesels were never meant to have all the garbage on they do now. The Cummins will last the longest, but not much over 300,000; there are several older 12 and 24 valve engines out there with well over 1million towing/working miles, only needing new transmissions/clutches and normal wear and tear replacement (still running stock turbos and other hard parts).

Dmax has a crank issue; I've now seen 3 with broken cranks (to be fair, they were modded motors) but they limped into the shop on 4 cylinders. Repair costs are what drive me away.

Any year PSD (except pre mid 2000) all have their share of issues; the 6.7 sufferes from bad injection pump (at nearly $11,000 to repair, which also includes 8 new injectors). Sounds like Ford is using sub standard parts, as no other engine using that pump has any issues (Ford is claiming water damage due to bad fuel; BS, especially since most people use the same station religiously, and most of those are used by county road crews, as well). Turbos are another issue. Tranny is the redeaming component, as they are nearly bullet proof and withstand even crazy amounts of power.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

norfla71 said:


> I'll get some pics posted later. Right now I'm in the middle of swapping the 366 for a 351CW off a CR 5.9, eventually being replaced by a Fleece Cheetah.


The Cheetahs sound awesome, and move serious air. I've been toying with putting one on my Duramax for a while. 
Yours is a ton easier to get to, mine is shoved up into the firewall just under the windsheild.


----------

